# Why are the pass rates so low for 2nd timers?



## Road Guy (Apr 26, 2006)

Saw this on the NCEES site , and its kind of disturbing about the folks who are on there second try?

Examination

Module

First-time

takers Repeat

takers

Chemical ----- 84% ------------ 34%

Civil ----------------68%----------------------16%

Electrical ----------67% ---------------------19%

Environmental ----76% ----------------------24%

Industrial ----------66% ----------------------16%

Mechanical --------78% ------------------------22%

General ---------67% -------------------------- 14%

Or am I somehow reading this wrong?

http://www.ncees.org/exams/pass_rates/


----------



## Brimstone (Apr 26, 2006)

I think the pass rates are low for repeat takers because many of them fall into the trap of studying what they saw on the test, instead of preparing for a different test. They simple studying what they think will be on the test, instead of the broad range of topics covered.

For example, a local engineer I know took 3 tries to pass the test (Transportation PM). The first time, he said he started preparing several months out. The second time around, he said he studied for 2 weeks before the exam. The third time, he said he didn't study at all, but luckily he passed.

For those areas that you don't specialize in, it's easy to forget even the basics very quickly.

This was my second time taking it, and I feel much better about it this time around. Knowing what to expect this time around, I felt like I studied smarter, not necessarily harder....although, I did put double the preparation time for the April exam vs. October 2005.


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 26, 2006)

> Saw this on the NCEES site , and its kind of disturbing about the folks who are on there second try?
> Examination
> 
> Module
> ...


I think the numbers you have there are for the FE not the PE.

I think it's becuase the sharpest guys have already passed so they are now out of the pool of people in youe sample.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 26, 2006)

I guess that makes sense, thinking if you did well on one part not restudying it. At least if we get the results back in 2 months we have 4 months to prepare, I cant see myself doing much studying the next month or so..

and your right i copied the wrong #'s

here are the PE

PE Agricultural

28%

20%

PE Chemical

77%

27%

PE Civil

59%

26%

PE Control Systems

78%

37%

PE Electrical and Computer

58%

27%

PE Environmental

73%

28%

PE Fire Protection

43%

39%

PE Industrial

62%

26%

PE Mechanical

65%

32%

PE Metallurgical

45%

19%

PE Mining and Mineral

62%

23%

PE Nuclear

58%

43%

PE Petroleum

89%

43%

PE Structural I

46%

21%

PE Structural II

58%

36%


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 26, 2006)

The smartest and most well prepared folks will pass the first time.

This leaves the people who didn't study long enough or dilligently enough

People who choke on standardized tests

People who just aren't smart enough to pass it

People who are trying to get licensed but don't have the background needed to pass it

etc.


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 26, 2006)

> The smartest and most well prepared folks will pass the first time.
> This leaves the people who didn't study long enough or dilligently enough
> 
> People who choke on standardized tests
> ...


I agree. I think you hit the nail on the head! :claps:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm not trying to sound harsh or anything.

The poor slob who had a brain cramp, got stuck with a real rough exam, or had life get in the way, will pass upon a subsequent testing.

In my experience, I've found, that more than anything else, the people who don't pass a certification exam, be it the PE or otherwise, are those who simply don't put in the time.

I've got a friend who has failed the CPA 4 times. He's a nice guy, and intelligent. Yet, his idea of studying for the week is maybe an hour one night after work and a couple hours one day on the weekend.

He is unable to prioritize, if in fact it really is important to him.

One of the things that I thought was important was going into the PE, was that I felt like I did the best study job I could, based on my abilities and other factors.

If I flunk it, I don't want it to be because I didn't prepare enough, which is really the only thing I can control.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 27, 2006)

i realized 5 minutes before they handed out the exam that I left my calculator on the hood of my car. I had to beg the "girl in charge of the test" to be able to go get it.

luckily it takes 25 minutes to read the instructions &amp; fill out the scantron so i could settle down, but I almost had a real annurism..


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 27, 2006)

I bet. Did you have a back up?


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 27, 2006)

No just extra batteries

So I had to sprint out to the car and back, it was a hectic morning, plus my seat was literally the farthest one from the entrance to our auditorium. We had about 200 folks testing


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow! I bet your heart was super pounding!


----------



## DVINNY (May 3, 2006)

I was a DIPSHIT the first time I failed, and this last time I'm the same DIPSHIT.

If I pass, then I'll be one of those mathematical anomolies. :lol:


----------



## JoeysVee (May 3, 2006)

I'm hoping for a miracle!


----------

